# polycater price



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm purcasing a new spreader for the season..a DD polycaster. Priced today at two dealers
fisher polycaster 1.5 $4,990.00 ...1.8 $6,000.00 
Blizzard Ice chaser 1.5 $4,975.00 1.8 $6,120.00
Prices are installed, why so much more for the 1.8 models? That's a huge jump. Are the motors different?? Also are these prices ok or should I start looking farther away.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

take a look at one of the sponsors at the top of the page Tim Wallace


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

vt properties;1089239 said:


> I'm purcasing a new spreader for the season..a DD polycaster. Priced today at two dealers
> fisher polycaster 1.5 $4,990.00 ...1.8 $6,000.00
> Blizzard Ice chaser 1.5 $4,975.00 1.8 $6,120.00
> Prices are installed, why so much more for the 1.8 models? That's a huge jump. Are the motors different?? Also are these prices ok or should I start looking farther away.


Donovan in NH has the 1.5 Polycasters for $3615 cash and carry.

Heading up next weekend to pick one up from CT.

http://www.donovancompany.com/snowandice.html#Fisher289


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

vt properties;1089239 said:


> I'm purcasing a new spreader for the season..a DD polycaster. Priced today at two dealers
> fisher polycaster 1.5 $4,990.00 ...1.8 $6,000.00
> Blizzard Ice chaser 1.5 $4,975.00 1.8 $6,120.00
> Prices are installed, why so much more for the 1.8 models? That's a huge jump. Are the motors different?? Also are these prices ok or should I start looking farther away.


Last October i paid $4,060 for my tornado 1.5 installed and $5,600 about a month and a half ago for my 2.5 installed. The 1.8 should be in between those prices. Im almost positive the motors are all the same, the only difference is size. Those prices seem way high even for this time of year.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

CT-TILEMAN;1089308 said:


> Donovan in NH has the 1.5 Polycasters for $3615 cash and carry.
> 
> Heading up next weekend to pick one up from CT.
> 
> http://www.donovancompany.com/snowandice.html#Fisher289


3615 wow...i'm going to call tommorow mornining if theu are open. There is no sales tax in NH either. That's a huge saving. Thats a savings of 400 or more on the tax alone! Totaly woth my time for a trip to NH. Thanks for the post you may have saved me 1k. Hell I see they do installs as well I check to see how much more that is and make an appointment for the install. Again a huge thanks bud, and it is snowing here today about 4 miles up the road from me, I live at the base of stowe mtn in VT


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Another thanks to CT tile man...I called Donovan in NH and sure enough...quoted 3650 for the 1.5 yard...and 4500 for the 1.8yard. , and if I want 250.00 for the install. The savings is almost 400 on the tax alone. I am sure glad I posted this thread ...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Make sure to post a picture when the trucks all set-up!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Messer up here in Maine is charging $3800 installed.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

GMCHD plower;1089483 said:


> Make sure to post a picture when the trucks all set-up!


You bet, I just figured out how to do that. I'll take some pics of the place in NH as well


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

RepoMan207;1089500 said:


> Messer up here in Maine is charging $3800 installed.


Thanks repo thats a little chaeper than the price I got. However I believe that there is sales tax in Maine. I could be wrong. I am not sure about the drive time frome stowe vt to there either, i;ll check it out though prob on mon. I'm going to check if they have a web site. Did you ever get one yourself? I remember you got that sweet xls last year and was thinking bout getting a polycaster. I want an xls but its going to have to wait a bit.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

RepoMan207;1089500 said:


> Messer up here in Maine is charging $3800 installed.


I just looked wesbrooke is 3hrs 45min according to goole directions from me, and I believe maine has a 5% sales tax. The place in NH is 2hrs 20min from me and no sales tax. Thanks for the info Repo always good to check on options. I can't believe the price the dealers near me want..and while I have a 8' bed I cant justify the price difference between the 1.5 and 1.8 so i'm going to get the 1.5. Anyways thank you


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

TAX FREE HEW HAMPSHIRE !!!!

Picking mine up next weekend.

:redbounce


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

vt properties;1089598 said:


> Thanks repo thats a little chaeper than the price I got. However I believe that there is sales tax in Maine. I could be wrong. I am not sure about the drive time frome stowe vt to there either, i;ll check it out though prob on mon. I'm going to check if they have a web site. Did you ever get one yourself? I remember you got that sweet xls last year and was thinking bout getting a polycaster. I want an xls but its going to have to wait a bit.


Yes it is about 3:00 ride (google mis estimates the back way), and there is a $190 in taxes as well. I haven't gotten one yet. I'm still contemplating it at this point. I'm pretty sure I want to get a new truck first.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

CT-TILEMAN;1089669 said:


> TAX FREE HEW HAMPSHIRE !!!!
> 
> Picking mine up next weekend.
> 
> :redbounce


My accountant ALWAYS make me pay taxes on my equipment if I buy it in NH. If your going to depreciate it you need to pay the taxes on it... so pay now or pay later, uncle sam will get his share.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Dont pay to have it installed. It is so easy a monkey can do it.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mackman;1090241 said:


> Dont pay to have it installed. *It is so easy a monkey can do it*.


What about a caveman? lol :laughing: Sorry, one of those annoying geico commercials was just on.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Thats about the same price here in NWPA. TOOOOO much! We ended up getting a 2yrd Poly DownEaster from Collin, (ColumbiaLand, also a sponsor on here). Great price and I think a better product. Although I do like the top hinge doors, but for the difference in price....not even close to worth the extra. ANd yes they are simple as heck to install, basically plug and play.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mick76;1090159 said:


> My accountant ALWAYS make me pay taxes on my equipment if I buy it in NH. If your going to depreciate it you need to pay the taxes on it... so pay now or pay later, uncle sam will get his share.


If there's no sales tax in NH,why would you want to pay it and equally important--who would you pay it to?There is no sales tax dep't.Depreciation has absolutely nothing to do with sales tax anyway.And Uncle Sam collects a lot of different types of taxes but sales tax is not one of them.Only the states,counties,cities, and towns collect sales taxes.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

tuney443;1090340 said:


> If there's no sales tax in NH,why would you want to pay it and equally important--who would you pay it to?There is no sales tax dep't.Depreciation has absolutely nothing to do with sales tax anyway.And Uncle Sam collects a lot of different types of taxes but sales tax is not one of them.Only the states,counties,cities, and towns collect sales taxes.


I don't WANT to pay it but I'd prefer to stay out of jail or a large fine if I try to get around it. Maine is a state that collects sales tax. I live in Maine therefor I pay sales taxes on purchases. Doesn't matter where I buy them they want their cut. Trust me I'd perfer not to pay especially on large purchases like loaders and skids.

What I was getting at in terms of depreciation is, if big brother (state of maine) sees you bought a new pc of equipment that you want to depreciate it on your taxes, In my state you better make damn sure you've paid your sales taxes before depreciating that Item. I should have stated that the state of maine collects sales taxes not uncle sam..... but both of them are theives anyway!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mick76;1090353 said:


> I don't WANT to pay it but I'd prefer to stay out of jail or a large fine if I try to get around it. Maine is a state that collects sales tax. I live in Maine therefor I pay sales taxes on purchases. Doesn't matter where I buy them they want their cut. Trust me I'd perfer not to pay especially on large purchases like loaders and skids.
> 
> What I was getting at in terms of depreciation is, if big brother (state of maine) sees you bought a new pc of equipment that you want to depreciate it on your taxes, In my state you better make damn sure you've paid your sales taxes before depreciating that Item. I should have stated that the state of maine collects sales taxes not uncle sam..... but both of them are theives anyway!


Unless Maine and NH have a reciprocity agreement,if you live in Maine and buy in NH[or any other state that doesn't have sales tax],you do not have to pay sales tax on that item.Think about it--sales tax is based upon where you purchase an item,the only exception is a vehicle.Why don't you simply call the Maine Sales Tax Dep't and pose the question to be doubly sure.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Mackman;1090241 said:


> Dont pay to have it installed. It is so easy a monkey can do it.


Do I have to run wire the lenth of the bed or drill into the cab? I have not looked into the install aspect. could you give me a simple run down. Thanks much


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

tuney443;1090367 said:


> Unless Maine and NH have a reciprocity agreement,if you live in Maine and buy in NH[or any other state that doesn't have sales tax],you do not have to pay sales tax on that item.Think about it--sales tax is based upon where you purchase an item,the only exception is a vehicle.Why don't you simply call the Maine Sales Tax Dep't and pose the question to be doubly sure.


http://www.maine.gov/revenue/publications/alerts/2000/2000jan.pdf

Sales tax or Use tax... Its been around forever...... why do you think businesses shy away from Maine? Its crap like this.....


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

vt properties;1090382 said:


> Do I have to run wire the lenth of the bed or drill into the cab? I have not looked into the install aspect. could you give me a simple run down. Thanks much


You have 1 big power cable. It goes from the battery all the way back to the spreader. Then by the cab you have another wire the splits off from the main cable. That goes into your cab for your controls. Then just run the cable back to the spreader and it plugs right in. I had mine in and working in about 1hr and 15min.


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

I am looking at making the move from tailgate spreaders to v-boxes. I am going to put the spreader on a 2009 chevy 3500 srw. Been looking at the snowex vmax 7550? Any ideas? I been hearing guys talk about salt dogg vs. snowex but it seems to come down to price between the two in these debates. Both salt dogg and snowex are about the same in my area.

I want to use poly vbox and i want to go with electric over gas engine. Central hydraulics is not an option. My local monroe dealer is telling me to look at the new meyers electric vbox spreader. I have heard of a few guys talk about DownEaste which i never heard of until recently.

So hear is my 2 concerns, which is gonna be the most reliable (i dont mind spending a few more bucks if it keeps me running at 2 am) and which capacity. Like i said, it would be going on a chevy 3500 srw, but i also am looking at spreaders for my f250 and chevy 2500, maybe even my f450. Help!!! been plowing and salting for 17 years so I aint a newbie, just looking at expanding into another world. thanks.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Mackman;1090389 said:


> You have 1 big power cable. It goes from the battery all the way back to the spreader. Then by the cab you have another wire the splits off from the main cable. That goes into your cab for your controls. Then just run the cable back to the spreader and it plugs right in. I had mine in and working in about 1hr and 15min.


Thanks I think I can handel that, I was not sure about how difficult it was. I just cant believe the price difference on these things.. anyway I let you know how it goes when I finnalyy get mine , maybee next week or to.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Mackman;1090389 said:


> You have 1 big power cable. It goes from the battery all the way back to the spreader. Then by the cab you have another wire the splits off from the main cable. That goes into your cab for your controls. Then just run the cable back to the spreader and it plugs right in. I had mine in and working in about 1hr and 15min.[/QUO


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Mick76;1090353 said:


> but both of them are theives anyway!


:laughing: Well stated my friend! :laughing:


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

straightlinelan;1090678 said:


> I am looking at making the move from tailgate spreaders to v-boxes. I am going to put the spreader on a 2009 chevy 3500 srw. Been looking at the snowex vmax 7550? Any ideas? I been hearing guys talk about salt dogg vs. snowex but it seems to come down to price between the two in these debates. Both salt dogg and snowex are about the same in my area.
> 
> I want to use poly vbox and i want to go with electric over gas engine. Central hydraulics is not an option. My local monroe dealer is telling me to look at the new meyers electric vbox spreader. I have heard of a few guys talk about DownEaste which i never heard of until recently.
> 
> So hear is my 2 concerns, which is gonna be the most reliable (i dont mind spending a few more bucks if it keeps me running at 2 am) and which capacity. Like i said, it would be going on a chevy 3500 srw, but i also am looking at spreaders for my f250 and chevy 2500, maybe even my f450. Help!!! been plowing and salting for 17 years so I aint a newbie, just looking at expanding into another world. thanks.


You jacked my thread!! J/k..welcom to plowsite...i'm rather new myself , You posted this on a thread Polycaster Prices...I did spell polycaster wrong in the title woops, Try the search button on any piece of equitment you are interested in and read old threads..lots of reading the good bad and ugly from operators..you will get a feel about the piece. Second you will not get that many responces because you posted your question on a thread regarding the price of DD polycasters. As far as capacity you have to figure out how much material you use in a event. Usually for the size trucks you have a 1.5-2.0 yard hopper, with the exeption of the 450 you can go a bit bigger if you wish..So post a thread to get more responces..good luck


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

vt properties;1090382 said:


> Do I have to run wire the lenth of the bed or drill into the cab? I have not looked into the install aspect. could you give me a simple run down. Thanks much


i ran mine from the batt to a hole drilled behind my rear seat (quads) then i run it out my sliding window to the spreader. i just didn't want the ends out side the truck year round so this way i coil it up and stick it behind the seat 'til next year


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

Picked my 1.5 cu/yard Polycaster up this morning, also got a new set of Extreme V-8.6 x 1/2" 4pc/cutting edges.

Out the door for less than $4K.

Great to deal with at Donovon in Londonderry, NH


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

CT-TILEMAN;1101168 said:


> Picked my 1.5 cu/yard Polycaster up this morning, also got a new set of Extreme V-8.6 x 1/2" 4pc/cutting edges.
> 
> Out the door for less than $4K.
> 
> Great to deal with.


Well post up a pic!!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Heres my Polycaster with Hulk salt from last year!


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

Here it is.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

CT-TILEMAN;1101201 said:


> Here it is.


NICE!

Cre: Whats hulk salt?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1101205 said:


> NICE!
> 
> Cre: Whats hulk salt?


Haha, really its just treated Clearlane, but I've named it HulkSalt!


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Picking mine up Fri morn at 8am....Long drive but worth the savings...i'll def post pics when I get it , Thanks again ct tileman for the info...


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

vt properties;1101308 said:


> Picking mine up Fri morn at 8am....Long drive but worth the savings...i'll def post pics when I get it , Thanks again ct tileman for the info...


At Donovon they include the four tie-down straps, because it fit so well in my 8' bed I did not feel the need to strap it down, when I got it home and unloaded it I looked inside and no straps.

Apparently they are not included by Fisher in the Sander but Donovon gives them to you over the counter with the purchase so ask for them when you pay.

I also forgot to get the inverted V- Bridge kit and the license plate relocation bracket so I will be heading up there again this weekend to pick up those items and my straps they forgot to give me.

As a side note, my 16 yr/old son and I were able to easily remove it ourselves and set it on the ground.

I am very happy with my decision to go with a Polycaster over a conventional steel/gas motor..

Good Luck,


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

It appears Messer went up....$4200 + tax = 4443.00 w/straps & install.

I just picked up two more private roads requiring salting, there is no way I'm subbing all that ice managment out this year. Looks like I'm going to NH this month as well.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

CT-TILEMAN;1102222 said:


> At Donovon they include the four tie-down straps, because it fit so well in my 8' bed I did not feel the need to strap it down, when I got it home and unloaded it I looked inside and no straps.
> 
> Apparently they are not included by Fisher in the Sander but Donovon gives them to you over the counter with the purchase so ask for them when you pay.
> 
> ...


Good deal...how much does the inverted v bridge kit cost?? I spread mainly winter sand. I never thought about or heard about the inverted v kit. Does fisher make it??


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

RepoMan207;1102614 said:


> It appears Messer went up....$4200 + tax = 4443.00 w/straps & install.
> 
> I just picked up two more private roads requiring salting, there is no way I'm subbing all that ice managment out this year. Looks like I'm going to NH this month as well.


Good deal on your new contracts. I know it sucks buying new gear. Hopefully you can pay it off in the upcoming season. I;ll post pics on fri, If i'm not to tired from the drive i might install it fri night.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

why would you give messer any more business after all they trouble you had with them last year ?


Talked to Diesel Works in NH yesterday 

4000 cash and carry for the 1.5

there in center conway and great to deal with


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

vt properties;1102718 said:


> Good deal on your new contracts. I know it sucks buying new gear. Hopefully you can pay it off in the upcoming season. I;ll post pics on fri, If i'm not to tired from the drive i might install it fri night.


I don't have a doubt that it will pay for itself in the first year, if not less. In all reality, I should of manned up a few years ago and bought one; instead of subbing it out all this time.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

dmcarpentry;1102730 said:


> why would you give messer any more business after all they trouble you had with them last year ?
> 
> Talked to Diesel Works in NH yesterday
> 
> ...


I haven't given Messer any money thus far..well, other then the warranty service on the XLS. I'm still considering them for the spreader, it all depends on what Jeff says when I pick up my plow.....once again. After all, service and sales are two totally different things. If not, I'll probably stay loyal to my guys in Rye. Although I suspect all my grief at Messer will buy me some leverage in the discount department, but I'm not holding my breath.

Have you bought from Diesel Works in the past?


----------



## bergeros (Dec 6, 2009)

CT Tile, Can you give more info on the V-Bridge.

Thanks


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

CT-TILEMAN

What EXACTLY did you pay if you don't mind me asking...minus the extras of coarse.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

I haven't given Messer any money thus far..well, other then the warranty service on the XLS. I'm still considering them for the spreader, it all depends on what Jeff says when I pick up my plow.....once again. After all, service and sales are two totally different things. If not, I'll probably stay loyal to my guys in Rye. Although I suspect all my grief at Messer will buy me some leverage in the discount department, but I'm not holding my breath.

Have you bought from Diesel Works in the past?




I bought one of my ezv's from him 2 years ago as a left over and they were great, small shop and easy to deal with.

Last year I bought all the truck side for my other truck from them 

I have not had great luck with messer, and they always seem pissed when I come in there like I am an inconvenience to them even though I am spending money .

plus there expensive ...


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

bergeros;1103293 said:


> CT Tile, Can you give more info on the V-Bridge.
> 
> Thanks


The V-Bridge is installed above the conveyor chain and takes a bunch of weight off the chain on startup as well as when it is running to let the sander move the material easier, the kit is OEM P/N # 78150 - 7' inverted "V" kit and OEM P/N # 78197 - License Plate Kit. I have not priced either yet.



RepoMan207;1103301 said:


> CT-TILEMAN
> 
> What EXACTLY did you pay if you don't mind me asking...minus the extras of coarse.


$3650 - No Tax !


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

RepoMan207;1103301 said:


> CT-TILEMAN
> 
> What EXACTLY did you pay if you don't mind me asking...minus the extras of coarse.


I got the same quote of 3650 no tax.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

dmcarpentry;1103305 said:


> I bought one of my ezv's from him 2 years ago as a left over and they were great, small shop and easy to deal with.
> 
> Last year I bought all the truck side for my other truck from them
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about the attitude. In a way I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one that observes that. I've had my ups and downs with Jeff Messer, overall, he's a great guy. I wish I could say the same for the service department.

Their pricing is....odd. some....,alright, _most_ of which are on the higher end, but now and again I get ridiculously low prices on parts. It's almost like they missed priced them or something. Last season they were the lowest priced dealer in our area on the polycaster, and that was with installation.



CT-TILEMAN;1103337 said:


> The V-Bridge is installed above the conveyor chain and takes a bunch of weight off the chain on startup as well as when it is running to let the sander move the material easier, the kit is OEM P/N # 78150 - 7' inverted "V" kit and OEM P/N # 78197 - License Plate Kit. I have not priced either yet.
> 
> $3650 - No Tax !


Wow....that's pretty good. Thanks for shareing.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

vt properties;1103430 said:


> I got the same quote of 3650 no tax.


yeah well, as Mick explained, if your filing taxes, it's not going to much matter. However, even at that price, and adding on travel expenses, I would still be a head of the game going down there.


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

vt properties;1102701 said:


> Good deal...how much does the inverted v bridge kit cost?? I spread mainly winter sand. I never thought about or heard about the inverted v kit. Does fisher make it??


Ordered the license plate light kit, inverted "V" kit and the work light kit and decided to get a new pivot pin for the Extreme "V" as well as the pump screen/service kit.

IIRC the Inverted "V" was quoted at $180 or so.

Emailed Donovon and by 10am I had a call and the order placed.

Also my missing straps showed up today UPS Ground, I only emailed them Monday to tell them they were forgotten and they showed up a day later.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

RepoMan207;1103525 said:


> yeah well, as Mick explained, if your filing taxes, it's not going to much matter. However, even at that price, and adding on travel expenses, I would still be a head of the game going down there.


Yea I wont deduct it this year, however me and pop own some commercial and res rental property...we built and own a new 2008 construction commercial building , so what we do is my pop purchases the spreader for the building then I buy it from him. He wont deduct it so walla...no tax...and its on the up in up....if you cantch my drift..just saw the accountant fri and sun, she came in on a sun for us , so its good.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

I picked it up fri and installed it over the weekend...used it today, we had a ice/snow/slush event. I put a yard of sand through it. It spreads well bridged once though, but took a min to fix. Fisher also modifired the spinner gate, the rear foward facing notches are now straight for better spread pattern...One question, can I hose out the inside after use? or is that not a good idea...Also I hooked up a light to it and hace it controlled by a uppfitter switch in the cab..i'll post better picks another time it's dark out..


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

It was easy to install wasnt it. I bet your happy now you didnt p[ay someone lol. Looks good by the way.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Mackman;1109353 said:


> It was easy to install wasnt it. I bet your happy now you didnt p[ay someone lol. Looks good by the way.


It was, the hardest part was the light...its easy I put a coupler on it so it stays on the spreader..I still have 2 rear lights to put on and a led bar...but I made money today with it....I see there is zerk fittings on it, do you grease the spreader alot? and can I hose out the hopper to clean it...and one more..do you adjust the chains, pintel or others a lot, or should I be good for awhile?? Thanks


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

there's no deflector behind the spinner? Does it spin the material all over the rear of the truck?


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

highlander316;1109483 said:


> there's no deflector behind the spinner? Does it spin the material all over the rear of the truck?


The deflector is that big piece of metal behind the spreader, maybee it looks like the bumper. The ones made last year like mackmans had a piece of metal that curved in , and apparently it prevented material from being spread effectively on the drivers side. It does hit your bumper a bit, but i'm sure all spreders do to a degree.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

o ok I see it now, had to look harder lol.

How does the F350 handle the weight when loaded?


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks good !

I have to get mine installed this weekend.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

highlander316;1109602 said:


> o ok I see it now, had to look harder lol.
> 
> How does the F350 handle the weight when loaded?


Its a 250, It handled a yard of wet sand ok, sagged a bit until it was 3/4 to 1/2 full. I didnt put the plow on it so it was ass heavy. I believe sand is heavier by the yard then straight salt..Tell you one thing I had great traction..


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

vt properties;1109639 said:


> Its a 250, It handled a yard of wet sand ok, sagged a bit until it was 3/4 to 1/2 full. I didnt put the plow on it so it was ass heavy. I believe sand is heavier by the yard then straight salt..Tell you one thing I had great traction..


ooops I saw it was a 250 after I posted that lol. I just picked up a 2yd SaltDogg for my 2500, so I'm just curious as to how it will handle it (since we both have 3/4 ton trucks). Do you have timbrens or anything for load helpers?


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

CT-TILEMAN;1109616 said:


> Looks good !
> 
> I have to get mine installed this weekend.


Right on, it took me a few hours , like 5 but i'm slow at wiring. Plus I hooked up the light to my uppfitter switch and had to get into the dash. I mounted the control to the center dash, i;ll post some better picks soon. Let us know how your install goes.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

highlander316;1109643 said:


> ooops I saw it was a 250 after I posted that lol. I just picked up a 2yd SaltDogg for my 2500, so I'm just curious as to how it will handle it (since we both have 3/4 ton trucks). Do you have timbrens or anything for load helpers?


No suspension upgrades. I can tell you with one yard on its perfect, maybee a bit more. Also the bucket I load with is 1/2 yard capacity on case Skid, and 2 scoops put it up to the top even a bit over, it setteled right away though. I guess I could of squezzed a bit more in but with sand its pushing the weight limit for my truck. I see lots of guys with 3/4 ton trucks with sanders they seem to handle the weight ok. Also timbrens dont increase youre capacity just helps it sit better I believe.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

vt properties;1109659 said:


> No suspension upgrades. I can tell you with one yard on its perfect, maybee a bit more. Also the bucket I load with is 1/2 yard capacity on case Skid, and 2 scoops put it up to the top even a bit over, it setteled right away though. I guess I could of squezzed a bit more in but with sand its pushing the weight limit for my truck. I see lots of guys with 3/4 ton trucks with sanders they seem to handle the weight ok. Also timbrens dont increase youre capacity just helps it sit better I believe.


ok cool. Yeah, I was just curious if you had timbrens to help with sagging, they've helped on my 2500 a good deal.


----------

